# Prices Reduced on Epic Season Pass



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I paid 550 for an unlimited epic last season seems like a rip off to me.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Well, you expect the prices to keep climbing every year. Nothing new there. It just is an easier pill to swallow than the prices they initially came out with for the 11/12 season


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

It is a rip off, its like $400 or close too for a limited pass, and blacked out saturdatys at northstar, they need a northstar only pass or something, and thats why im going else where next season for my pass.


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

They will refund you the $20 if you got in earlier at the higher price


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Do you guys remember when it was $800 for a season pass at Keystone, or Breck, or Copper, or Winterpark? That's right, $800 for just one of those spots. I sure do. Though pass prices have been rising, you all still have it very good compared to mid 90's pricing.


----------



## schmoz (Feb 28, 2011)

I am STOKED about the Epic Season Pass. When compared w/ the rates for my local ski hill, it is as cheap as chips! In for $49 deposit! Cannot wait to hit up VAIL and surrounding resorts!

Anyone here fairly familiar w/ rates for accommodation in Vail and nearby, e.g. East Vail and Sandstone? I keep hearing from various sources that Vail, similar to Aspen is over-priced... Then again, I am remaining optimistic! Also, I'm there for @ least 2 months solid! 

Cannot believe I'm pre-preparing in advance... Hooked I tell you!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Vail is expensive, no doubt. Not quite on par with Aspen, but it's in the same ball park. Still, plenty of ski bums are doing it in Vail. I think a lot of peeps stay in Edwards. For the cheapest area, Minturn is the spot to look. 

For all the glitz and expense there, Vail has it's charm. Vail Village is one of the nicest wannabe European ode to the retail gods center of any ski area. All joking aside, it's nice. Easy to walk around, lot's of restaurants and bars. Good stuff.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

My pass to Brighton was 850 this past year. Oh the joys of Utah resorts not partnering up and getting into a bidding war.


----------



## itzzzberny (Mar 6, 2011)

Mammoth is having a limited sale on 2011/12 MVP passes (no black out dates) for $659. keeping in mind that lift ticket prices are at $92. as long as you go about 7 times you make your money back. plus they are letting members use them from may 1st til end of the season (around 4th of july).
definitely worth it.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I loved vail. I start my job up there July 25th. I got my epic passes already for next year so I can use them this summer to for biking and hiking. I cant wait. Im likely going to live in west or east vail. you can find furnished 2-3 bedroom, very nice condos for $1500-2000/month including bills. Not really ski bum material but there are some low rate places too aroudn there. Cant beat snowboarding in Vail/Beaver Creek/Breck every day. Im gonna work the evening shift at the hospital so I can board every morning during the season..... Mtn bike every day in the summer/fall. My wife and son are pumped.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Well that sucks. I always look forward to every year when the prices come out and people bitch about the prices going up and then in the same breath bitch about the crowds.

You want to get rid of some of the crowd and some of the shitshow on I-70? Jack the prices up to $1000+. The majority of that shitshow on the weekend isn't tourists, it's Front Rangers. Get the prices to the point the average gaper wouldn't buy and would just go a couple of times buying day tickets and you'd get rid of some of the crowds.

As far as Vail goes, the backside bowls are great on powder days, but the front side is largely a gaper fest of moguls and cat tracks. Plus, if I had to deal with that clientele and scene on a regular basis, I'd lose my mind. Vail tends to attract a special breed of wannabe Aspen fucksticks.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I didnt think it was all that bad during an off peak week. Im sure its fucked up when its packed on holiday times..... Ill just work some overtime, I work in surgery so they are asleep for it. The local people there seems pretty chill though. Hope there arent too many fucksticks on any regular basis. There were quite a few pretty good riders there though. I twisted my knee the first day there last month so I did not get to ride the back bowls. I cant wait to get 100 or more days riding next season....

Breck is where I would like to live but it is too far from where I am going to work. Summit hospital doesnt pay near what Vail does.... fuckin sucks. I plan to do 20-30 days there next season though....


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I know plenty of people that commute to Vail daily it's not that bad. Also all this crowded tourist/ front range fuckers talk is highly amusing. Only once did I wait in line this season and then said fuck it and took all my back routes to get around the mountain and it was fine.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I wouldn't live in Breck and commute to Vail working in the medical field. That is NOT an understanding field for calling out for much any reason. With the frequency of Vail Pass getting shut down, I wouldn't do it.

Considering all I ride these days is Loveland and backcountry, all the Epic Pass resorts seem packed as fuck.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Ive been working in hospitals for 15 years, i have called in maybe one time. I am very particular about being punctual and at work. Thats why im gonna live in Vail and not commute even to minturn..... that and if I live in vail I can make the most of my epic pass usage.

I would have lived in breck if I could have made more.money at st anthonys summit hospital in frisco though. Seemed much more chill than Vail. Locals were the same in.both places though, all very nice with laid back mentality. I would never choose to live in the denver area though.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Just for the record. The I70 shit show has been the I70 shit show since before I moved out here. That was 1990, and it was pretty much just as bad then as it is now. The season pass thing really didn't change anything. Maybe, just maybe the bad traffic is extended a few weeks longer with the cheap passes. Regardless it still sucked in 1990 and it still sucks in 2011...


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Just for the record. The I70 shit show has been the I70 shit show since before I moved out here. That was 1990, and it was pretty much just as bad then as it is now. The season pass thing really didn't change anything. Maybe, just maybe the bad traffic is extended a few weeks longer with the cheap passes. Regardless it still sucked in 1990 and it still sucks in 2011...


Are they doing anything to fix it? Or is there no room to widen the road?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

roremc said:


> Are they doing anything to fix it? Or is there no room to widen the road?


They've been doing all kinds of studies. Most recently they're looking at options to fix the bottleneck that always happens at the tunnel just east of Idaho Springs. That area there causes a lot of the backup east of the Eisenhower Tunnel. Still, that's like putting a bandaid on a shotgun wound.

The best option is extending the light rail to Summit County, but that would take years and TONS of money. Meanwhile, they should put a toll on I-70 to start accumulating funds. That should've been done years ago.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

AcroPhile said:


> I never thought It would happen but Vail resorts actually reduced prices on something!! :thumbsup: I just got an email, the epic pass is now $629 and the epic local pass is $479. I'm glad I didn't go with my first instinct and buy the pass as soon as it became available. Sometimes it pays to wait.



It was $600 for the Epic in 2009 and $460 for the Colorado pass the same year. I know this because I bought a Summitt pass for $400 that year.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

They have been doing "studies" on I70 since I moved here in 1990. They just seem to come up with more "studies". The problem is the money ain't there to widen it to an 8 lane highway with light rail. Plus it'll be a huge cluster fuck of a project. 10 years minimum to complete, maybe 20. Still, if they had of started it in 1990 it would probably be done by now. 

It is what it is. If you are not opposed to early starts, it's pretty manageable, but it is also a source of frustration for lot's for Denver locals. I sure would be happy if they'd do something about it, besides starting another study...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, every study seems to be the same.

Yep, we need to do something. Nope, we don't have the funding for it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I solved my frustration I just live up here and laugh at the people that have to drive up. I do like playing can we tow their car in my parking lot at my condo though that's always an amusing option. Just like the oops I locked the door to the hot tub sorry you can't come in you don't live here.


----------



## crimsonfox (Jan 18, 2011)

That traffic on the way down always seems worse to me than the traffic going up. Either way, I was debating whether or not I wanted to get a pass, but seeing that it is going to cost me $40 less than last year, I might as well.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I never understood why people who live in Denver don't drive down Friday night and spring for a motel? 

That drive back on Sunday sucks, though. I've never had to do it (thank goodness), but I done seen the traffic plenty of times


----------

